# Orient Star Heritage Gothic superthread



## ftb (Oct 1, 2010)

Greetings, fellow distinguished Orient watch fans! I haven't been able to find much information at all about this seemingly six-month-old release, possibly because it seems to be an Asia-only release for the moment. I can't find _any _detailed information on the movement, the F6G42. If anyone knows anything about the movement, please share it here!

The important information:

F6G42 movement: 50 hour power reserve
Hand winding and hacking
6 O'clock seconds subdial
Power reserve meter

Double curved sapphire top crystal with AR
See-through mineral caseback
Diameter: 38.7mm
Thickness: 12.5mm
Lug width: 20mm

Models:

RK-AW0004S - Silver case, white face, blue hands and numerals
RK-AW0002L - Silver case, blue face, silver hands and numerals
RK-AW0001B - Silver case, black face, gold hands and numerals
RK-AW0003S - Rose gold case, silver face, blue hands, gold numerals

Here's a bunch of photos I found on imgur, which look way better than any of the official advertising material:


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but I think the black dial is perfect as a slightly sporty dress watch. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

They do look nice. It seems small second hands are the current trend. Must be Nomos' doing! lol


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Very sharp! Hopefully they become readily available. 

Curious about the price. 

EDIT: Currently $600 on Amazon. I'm guessing that price will come down quite a bit.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

All four variations available In Europe by a reputable official dealer, from € 500 to € 530.

https://www.seriouswatches.com/collections/orient


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

PanKorop said:


> All four variations available In Europe by a reputable official dealer, from € 500 to € 530.
> 
> https://www.seriouswatches.com/collections/orient


Thanks for the heads up! Seriously tempted by the white face w/ blue indices. I'd have pulled the trigger already if there was a no-date option.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Seriously tempted by the white face w/ blue indices. I'd have pulled the trigger already if there was a no-date option.


You're welcome; they always provided me with extremely fast, reliable service (for 2 Orient, 1 Zelos, 1 Ventus).

As for that date, it isn't too bad with the white dial, with its white background. Also, it doesn't suppress the number 3 - a rare treat enough to mention, especially with a moderate dial size. Same for the small second, which doesn't mask or cripple the 6.

Considering the classic design, size and sapphire glass, this Orient can be a worthy daily wear.


----------



## ftb (Oct 1, 2010)

PanKorop said:


> Also, it doesn't suppress the number 3 - a rare treat enough to mention, especially with a moderate dial size. Same for the small second, which doesn't mask or cripple the 6.


These are some of my favourite features of this watch. Although I do wish the seconds dial was bigger, but its positioning is decided by the gear placement, which is a shame.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

ftb said:


> These are some of my favourite features of this watch. Although I do wish the seconds dial was bigger, but its positioning is decided by the gear placement, which is a shame.


To me the small "small second" is a bonus 
With this kind of display, I appreciate it doesn't distract from reading the two main hands. So it's basically an indication the watch is running ok. I guess I'll read only for syncing the watch. If I needed a precise seconds indication... well, it's not as if there was a lack of central second watches on the market.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Currently on Creation Watches for $415.

https://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-star-classic-291/orient-star-power-reserve-automatic-japan-made-re-aw0004s00b-mens-watch-14482.html


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Currently on Creation Watches for $415.
> 
> https://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-star-classic-291/orient-star-power-reserve-automatic-japan-made-re-aw0004s00b-mens-watch-14482.html


Do I understand right they are based in Singapore ? In this case, don't forget to add whatever taxes apply to your country in the equation...
As an example, I've experienced that, in Europe (EU), buying direct from Zelos or Ventus in Singapore ended up with taxes to be more expensive than from their agent SeriousWatches, based in Netherlands. I don't know what would be the bottomline with US or Canada.


----------



## speedy07 (Jun 9, 2007)

Mmm... I think the white dial with blue arabics & hands is on my wish list this year. Make it happen !


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

I just ordered mine right from Orient watch USA.. white dial with blue hands and Arabic numerals. That black dial version is a Stunner, but I needed a white dial to balance my mostly black dial collection.

I hope it looks like this one!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

These watches actually make me drool a little. They are stunning.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Here is mine with a new Fluco Tan Pigskin strap from Holben's .. I am very pleased with this combination. It wears perfectly on my 6.5" wrist.. and these straps need little or no breaking in . very comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## Jigsmeister (Oct 23, 2019)

Bought mine in October 2019, perfect transaction from Skywatches at $400 delivered to London. We don't have Orient in UK. Was my favourite from the Orient Star collection and suits me fine for casual wear. Strap changed to the Geckota Kington Vintage in brown from WatchGecko. Enjoy it.


----------

